# Table Saw Folding Outfeed Table



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

After using a table Saw for many years having support on the out feed side is very important for your safety. I wanted a table that folded quickly and easily, and stayed perfectly aligned with the top of my table saw. I used an old maple dining table and an old side leg from a medical walker that was no longer needed. I wanted to be able to move my saw around from time to time and didn't want have to adjust the support leg height each time I did so. The top of the table is attached with 3-1/2" door hinges to allow it to swing up and down. The brace (walker side) has hardwood dowels with a v notch inserted to place it onto the base of the saw, with the top of the brace angled against a 2"x 2" fastened to the under side of the table. My shop is crammed with stuff and this solution works great for me. I thought I would pass this tip on.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Great re-purposing... You used what was available, and it came out great, 

I won't even tell you what I went through to build my folding outfeed table, and I'm not very happy with it, so someday it will be made over again. Mine has two legs with adjustable feet, but they fold up into the frame under the table, and yes I have to adjust them if I move the saw. I don't move the saw much, except when cleaning under it, but I might more often if the job was easier. My saw has an HTC table saw frame with wheels, so it can be moved, but I also have a ceiling mounted laser and I'm installing a ceiling mounted Brett Guard, so the saw needs to stay where it is as much as possible or everything needs realigning.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done Gary and I agree with you that every saw should have an outfeed table. It does help to reduce the need to lean over the blade to try and keep your work from tipping over the back edge.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sexy.

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a folding table with legs and adjusters to level it. I used 1x3 trusses underneath to keep it flat, and used the Rockler outfeed table hardware kit to attach it to the saw. It is about 1 mm lower than the saw's table. It is easily removed just by lifting it off the hooks, so it stays in adjustment since the saw is never moved. I can't find that hardware set on their site, but here's a link to a how to that looks pretty easy.

I built mine using melamine for the top, but it clearly needed reinforcement (trusses) to hold up anything substantial.

Seems to me that if you want it to move with the table, you must attach the support legs directly to the back side of the saw. The Rockler example does that nicely, but you might also want to have the legs fold down flat, out of the way, like a pair of scissors, hinged to the back edge of the table and just fitting into a retainer of some sort on the back of the saw.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

My table top was positioned a little below but parallel with the cast iron table. I was going to put formica on the top but never got around to it. My saw has a sliding table that clears the outfeed table by about 1/8". The outfeed table swings up easily to access the hose... so I can switch it between jointer/planer/saw operations.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

gmercer_48083 said:


> After using a table Saw for many years having support on the out feed side is very important for your safety. I wanted a table that folded quickly and easily, and stayed perfectly aligned with the top of my table saw. I used an old maple dining table and an old side leg from a medical walker that was no longer needed. I wanted to be able to move my saw around from time to time and didn't want have to adjust the support leg height each time I did so. The top of the table is attached with 3-1/2" door hinges to allow it to swing up and down. The brace (walker side) has hardwood dowels with a v notch inserted to place it onto the base of the saw, with the top of the brace angled against a 2"x 2" fastened to the under side of the table. My shop is crammed with stuff and this solution works great for me. I thought I would pass this tip on.


Great post Gary. I like what you did. I need to do something like you did on my saw.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

It looks like a good solution to a common problem. thanks.


----------

